# Can you solve a mystery? Thanatus Flavius Simon



## spideyjg (Aug 31, 2008)

In doing oodles of research regarding Bedbugs, God what a freaking nightmare, I found a paper from 1934 where a scientist claimed Thanatus Flavius Simon was such a voracious predator of BBs that they eradicated them from an Athens suburb.

Time Magazine article from 1929

Those of use who have suffered a BB infestation are quite curious about this little beastie. We have some species of Running Crab Spiders here but unsure what is closest to the Thanatus.

I cannot find any photo's or details on this spider other than it lives in Greece, Russia and The Ukraine. 

I wonder if we have a similar sized relative here in the US. Bed Bugs are becoming epidemic and the only predators noted are, Masked Hunters and house centipedes, and cockroaches. None of which are good roomates. However predatory spiders seem to be the best option provided they like BBs. According to a BB expert in the 60's he confirmed the predatory aspects of Thanatus Flavius in a lab but was unsure of any practical use.

It would be nice to have a list of BB eating spiders to let people know what to leave in their house.  I have told folks that wolves and jumpers should be left alone. 

Anyone got any info on Thanatus Flavius?

Jim


----------



## What (Aug 31, 2008)

I am unsure whether T. vulgaris would do the job for you, but it may be worth checking out. These spiders are very common in most industrialized countries(commonly found along with feeder crickets)...


----------



## macto (Jul 22, 2011)

*European spider exporter?*

anyone know a european exporter of spiders? The thanatus flavidus simon evidently hunts bedbugs and is from greece, russia and the ukraine


----------



## thorlo6 (Jan 17, 2012)

*T. flavidus*

According to what I have on the internet, if you go to this website:http://bugguide.net/node/view/6825, they have pictures of the little beastie. Very nondescript looking fellow. Reminds me of the little grey spiders we have infesting just about every home here in Mississippi. Maybe that's why we don't seem to have BB down here.:biggrin:Thorlo6


----------

